# Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?



## ratmal86 (15. November 2013)

*Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen habe ich auf einem PC Bitdefender Internet Security 2014 installiert. Soweit lief alles gut. Seit gestern Abend spinnt alles umher. Der PC läuft nach dem Booten normal. Nach einiger Zeit funktioniert gar nichts mehr. Die Downloadgreschwindigkeit fällt auf 10kb/s. Das Inet-Browser baut keine Seiten mehr auf. Der PC reagiert auf nichts mehr. Nach dem Reboot ist im Defender der Auto-Scan für Antivir deaktiviert.
Hat noch jemand diese Probleme gehabt?

LG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. November 2013)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

Sicher das dies alles mit Bitdefender zusammenhängt, schon mal Deaktiviert bzw Deinstalliert um dies zu testen ?
Aber das Bitdefender Probleme macht ist schon relativ lange bekannt, nur leider wird dies bei Tests nie erwähnt weil dies alles automatisch abläuft und keine persönlichen alltagstauglichen Recherchen durchgeführt werden, was ich schon lange bemängle, aber leider bei den verantwortlichen auf taube Ohren stößt.
Wenn du in Zukunft einen neuen Scanner erwerben willst, sieh dir nicht nur die Tests an, sondern bei den besten Scannern auch die Bewerbungen dazu, zb Amazon hat immer sehr viele.


----------



## ratmal86 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

Habe den Scan deaktiviert gelassen. PC zeigt die gleichen Probleme. 
Ich habe jetzt alles gelöscht von Bitdefender. Soweit läuft alles wie immer.
Daher wäre das Problem auf den Defender zurück zuführen.
*edit: Wieder installert: Probleme sind wieder da?

Jemand iwelche Tipps?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. November 2013)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

BitDefender mag in den Tests immer den ersten Platz abräumen, aber aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrungen ist mir dies nicht begreiflich, daher verwende ich lieber Kaspersky, welches mir die Entscheidungsfreiheit zubilligt.
Am besten den Mist, nachdem man den normalen Deinstallationsweg über die Programmliste schon hinter sich gebracht hat + Neustart danach, mit dem offiziellen "Uninstaller Tool" restlos wegputzen und eine Alternative in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. November 2013)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

Ich kann mich Colonel Faulkner nur anschließen, restlos entfernen und damit abfinden das man einen Fehlkauf getätigt hat, und eine alternative erwerben.
Zumindest hast du was dabei gelernt, niemals ausschließlich den Tests vertrauen, die sind nur die halbe Miete bei solch einer sensiblen Software.
Dabei sind nicht nur Kostenpflichtige Software betroffen, natürlich auch Gratis Versionen.


----------



## ratmal86 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

War zum Glück nur eine Testlizenz. Jetzt kommt wieder Kaspersky drauf und fertig. Das war ein Programm, was bisher immer treu lief.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. November 2013)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

In letzter Zeit habe ich Kaspersky auch zu schätzen gelernt, als Zweite Meinung für meinen Kostenpflichtigen Primär-scanner, damit : Wie kann ich die Kaspersky Notfall-CD 10 auf ein USB-Gerät kopieren?


----------



## D00msday (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

Ich kann diese Probleme nicht bestätigen. Ich überwache meine Leitung gleichzeitig über Netlimiter und 2 Rainmeter Bars (Windows eigene Funktion). Ist wohl ein Konfigurationsproblem. Die Software selbst und seine Funktionen lassen sich jederzeit von dir starten, stoppen und resetten. Da wäre ein Reboot unter einer durchschnittlichen Benutzerumgebung völlig unnötig. Wenn nach dem Reboot der Scanner aus ist, versucht da vermutlich irgendeine Software, Seite (zb Pornoseiten, schlecht programmierte Codes, illegale Seiten mit Trafficklau) oder in dem Bitdefender und seiner Konfiguration oder der Registrierung herum zu funken, was den anderen Programmen bisher nicht aufgefallen ist. Nur um Anhaltspunkte zu nennen: jegliche andere "Sicherheitsbeschränkungssoftware", Benutzer eigene Sicherheits- und Registrierungskonfigurationen

Ps: in der Regel benötigt ein durchschnittlicher Benutzer lediglich ein kostenloses Antivirenprogramm. Ich würde dir Avast empfehlen oder IObit Advanced SystemCare 7 Free - da ist der Bitdefender auch drin, aber nur der Antivirus. Eine Firewall benötigt man nur, wenn man das Opfer von Cyberkriminellen werden könnte und brisante Daten besitzt und nicht schon eine Firewall vor dem Rechner stehen hat (Router).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

@Doomsday
Indem Sie antike Threads ausgraben, kommt der verdacht der Werbung auf, da dies ja nicht das einzige mal ist, riecht zumindest stark danach.
Sie empfehlen diese All-In-One System-Cleaner Software, diesen als Scanner vorzuschlagen ist milde gesagt als waghalsig zu bewerten, da er in keinem Test speziell erwähnt wird und daher man auch nicht weiß was er "wirklich" kann bzw was dahinter steckt.
Und das Sie empfehlen das man auf eine Firewall verzichten solle, spricht nicht gerade für Ihre Seriosität, solche Vorschläger unterbreiten zumeist zwielichtige Personen.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

Zwei Wochen sind antik? Wow, dieses Internet ist _wirklich_ schnelllebig. 
Dieses IObit Advanced SystemCare-Geraffel gilt noch als Geheimtipp. Was auch immer sowas wert ist.


> Eine Firewall benötigt man nur, wenn man [...] nicht schon eine Firewall vor dem Rechner stehen hat (Router)


Na, dann bin ich auch unseriös - obwohl ich meistens noch schreibe, dass die Win-Firewall kein Brot frisst und nicht weiter stört, also kann man ruhig die Finger von ihr lassen.


----------



## MaxRink (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

Wenn ne FW, dann schon gleich richtig. 
Guten Server nehmen, Linux + Xen draufklatschen
3 VMs erstellen. 
in die erste kommt Linux mit ner "normalen" Firewall
in die 2. ein Honeypot-Windoofs.
Die 3. ist wieder ne FW auf Linuxbasis. 
Xen wegen PCI-Passtrough. Somit hat jede VM echte Netzwerkkarten.

Komm da mal durch 



P.S.  Ja, ich bin ein wenig paranoid.


----------



## firestorm (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was hat das dämliche Bitdefender 2014 für ein Problem?*

Hallo ratmal86,

gebe Dir vollkommen recht,habe die gleichen Probleme wie Du.
Habe 100er Leitung von KD,nach der Installation von Bitdefender Internet-Security 2014 hing alle,Websiten gingen nicht mehr auf etc.
Habe ihn danach deinstalliert und siehe,alles wieder normal.

Gruß firestorm


----------

